# LR5.7 and PS6



## Sights (Apr 16, 2016)

I have two problems with selecting photos from the filmstrip in the Develop module of LR and try to edit them in PS6. 
For instance. If I select 6 consecutive shots on the filmstrip that I want to use to create a Landscape with PS6; I select the first shot, press shift and click the last shot to select them all. I then right click on my magic mouse to bring up the menu, and select 'Edit in PS6'. I then, typically, nothing happens or I get a message stating "Photoshop CS6 cannot be opened". :(
If I select the photos and go to the the 'Photo' menu and select 'Edit In', typically, the photos will open in PS6 without any issues. 
The second related problem is that every time I'm successful in opening the photos in PS6, LR creates virtual copies of them and then opens the copies in PS6. How do I stop that from happening? 

Any help given will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 16, 2016)

That's a truly bizarre issue Sights, and it's not one I've heard of before.

When it's creating virtual copies, are you certain it's VIRTUAL copies, and it's not just going ahead and creating the TIFF file to open in Photoshop?  

If the latter is the cause, make sure you're opening the primary external editor (the top one in the Preferences > External Editing section) and then hit the Reset Warning Dialogs button in Preferences > General, as you may have hit the 'Render Using Lightroom' button in the ACR Mismatch dialog at some stage.


----------



## Sights (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for replying Victoria 

Let me start by making an update to my first post - I got a bit enthusiastic desperate when typing it out.
The last line should have read "The second related problem is about 50% of the time..."  

Yes! it is bizarre and extremely frustrating.
It is LR5 that is creating the virtual copies (VCs) as it is opening PS6. They are not the finished TIFF file as I always work in DNG and the VCs are the same - I think, but will verify next time it happens with screen shots.
I have watched this process carefully in an attempt to resolve the problem; the VCs are created just before being transferred to PS6 - and it is always the VCs that get edited.
When it happens, if I select a series of shots and edit in PS6, after PS6 opens, and before I start the Pano script, LR will have the photos I selected plus a copy of each one. So, if I select 7 shots, the filmstrip in LR will have 14 when LR6 opens.
Nest day/week that I do the same process it may work fine and not create the copies.

As for the Preference settings - have inserted a screen shot for your perusal , but I think they are ok.   As you can see I don't have an additional editor specified.

Just as an example, I took some sunrise shots yesterday and tried to do a pano this morning. LR wouldn't open PS6 with the right click menu on the film strip, and when I used the main menu it created the VCs and opened PS6.
Got my pano and worked on several shots in LR only to try again a couple of hours later and everything worked as it is supposed to - without the VCs. Go figure  

I would have asked for help sooner but I can still do the work and have been trying to go it alone just for the challenge.   Cause the end result of that is   .

I'm wondering if it could be a memory issue? Would love to get this one fixed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 17, 2016)

Your preferences look good.  Watch out for the little turned corner to confirm whether they're VC's or PSD files.  Screenshots would be great!


----------



## Sights (Apr 17, 2016)

Okay Victoria, after a successful edit in PS6 about 3 hours ago, I ran it again and the copying etc all happened again so I got the screen shots.

As also happens, the first one shows the error message I get when I click on 'Edit in PS6'. Even though it says it can't open PS6 it goes ahead and opens it. Note the seven selected shots in the filmstrip. 

The second shot is of the original DNG's and the copies that were made on the LR5 filmstrip. BTW, the copies are PSD's  

The third shot is just a close up of the filmstrip.

The forth shot is of PS6 with both the originals and the PSD's open for editing.

Got no idea what would happen if I tried to do a pano with 2 of each shot.  

As you said "bizarre!". 
Any help willingly and greatfully received.  





.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 17, 2016)

Ok, so the question is why it thinks it can't open PS.  Since it's creating PSD's, that might make me think it's a problem communication with ACR.  That said, I see there's a load of DNG files open in PS as well - could it simply be struggling for RAM?


----------



## Sights (Apr 18, 2016)

Well, as stated earlier, I was wondering if it could be a memory issue. As a retired IT Professional, I learned long ago that the most bizarre problems often were memory issues. It may  be that there is just too much data movement for my 8GB to cope. By the time the OSX and other TSR's are open I probably have about 4.5-5GB of useable RAM. :(

Whilst LR thinks it can't open PS, about 10 seconds after that error message the splash page of PS pops up and about 1-2 minutes later all photos are loaded and ready for the pano script. It's obviously having issues with memory, virtual and RAM, as speed is not an issue - there is none. Why else would it be so slow.  

Despite their obvious hunger for RAM, do you or anyone else know the memory needs of LR and PS in operations like this?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 18, 2016)

RAM is certainly one area to investigate.  I have an 8GB dual core rMBP and it seems to have no problem opening PS from LR.  I just tried to open a 10 image pano in PS on that machine.  My images are 36MP  RAW NEFs. So, to quote a certain politician – "Huge".    I got the same message  about PSCC. PSCC opened  anyway, but with only  4 of the 10 images.  I have 336GB of free space for working storage on that machine.

Another area of consideration is working storage.  Both LR & PS gobble up working storage.  If your primary disk drive is a small SSD or your primary disk has less than 100GB of freespace, you might see issues like yours when other apps are also consuming working storage.

I get a similar response on my quad core 16GB iMac which has 431GB of free space.  PSCC only opens 4 of the 10 images.  I tried this again with 10 images on the iMac in the Library module.  I still get the same message in LR.  However PSCC opens 8 images –  the first 4 and the last 4 but not the two in the middle.   It is definitely a resource constraint.  I don't think it is working storage and I don't think it is RAM. It could be threads or file handles.  And I don't know if the culprit is LRCC, PSCC or OS X.  It is repeatable and it is present in the latest version of PSCC/LRCC.  So, it is worth reporting to Adobe at the link above Bug Report / Feature Request Form If you will link back to your bug report in a reply here, I will add to it and include that the bug can be repeated in the latest version of LR & PS.


----------



## Sights (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey thanks Cletus, I have taken your advice and posted the problem on the Adobe site with a link back to this page.  

Not sure if I did it right as I haven't done this before, but clicked on the 'Problem' selection and placed a link to here - with an explanation. I had a reply within 5mins of posting. Below is the link. 

Lightroom 5: Error: The file could not be edited because Photoshop 6 could not be launched... | Photoshop Family Customer Community

Best regards


----------



## clee01l (Apr 18, 2016)

I've added to your Adobe issue and done further testing.  I think this is a resource issue.  Either PSCC/PS13 or OS X  are somehow not passing or opening all of the files due to some resource constraint.


----------



## Sights (Apr 19, 2016)

I would have to agree. I have since done some testing by doing before and after edits. I first cleared RAM with 'Free Memory' before selecting the photos - went from 877MB free useable RAM to 4GB.
I then checked 'System Information' and found I have only 200GB space left on my HD, so need to look at upgrading here.

Ran the 'Edit In PS6' in LR and all shots went across and no copies made in LR. Ran the pano script in PS6 and all is well with the world.  

I hadn't mentioned it before - too many things to discuss' but I also use 36MP NEF's which I convert to DNG's on import. I also experience selected shots not opening in PS, but this is less of a problem when I clear memory - however, still somewhat slow. Maybe it's the virtual drive allotment or just need more RAM. Both upgrades would be helpful  

The issue I can't test is the threads of file handlers; so is it LR, PS or OSX that effecting this operation, and if it is a memory resource allocation problem, how are either/all of these three involved?

The improved performance post clearing of memory, anecdotally suggests, at least in my mind, that RAM is also involved.


----------

